# 2nd Yellow HMPK Spawn



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I spawned successfully once, it was actually between Helios and a sibling sister! His illness baffles me (I was trying to get some spawn before he passed, don't pass judgement on me lol)... There were only a few fry though, about 20 at most. I moved them to another tank gently and we'll see how they do.

NOW I'm working with his brother Eros and another sibling sister. So far so good! I conditioned them with bloodworms and brine shrimp for 1.5 weeks and when I introduced them to the spawning tank Eros got busy on a bubble nest (after several in his conditioning tank . I'll keep monitoring the female to determine when I should release her. She hasn't shown barring but she is flaring and swimming alongside him. I have high hopes for this spawn!

The pair:

He use to be much more yellow but the black has been covering him up... same is happening with Helios.









The front girl that's yellow/blue/black


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Cool! I hope Helios recovers from his strange illness... weird.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> Cool! I hope Helios recovers from his strange illness... weird.


Me too! 1fish2fish is adopting him to work with him  I hope she'll have better luck...


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Pics of the spawning setup... well of the fish in the setup haha. Between the pics and now, the female has barred up some!




























Mutual flaring


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Awesome! OMG, I would LOVE to get a fish from that spawn. Fingers crossed that it goes well!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Aghh, I love love love your bettas, theyre simply stunning in color >.< Loottss of pic updates pllleeeassee DDD


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

These are awesome pics! Your Bettas are so darn colorful too!!!!
Good luck, keep us posted


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Here's some pic updates! Released the female. 

BIG bubble nest









Pining for his lover haha









So close!!









Checking out the nest..


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> Here's some pic updates! Released the female.
> 
> BIG bubble nest
> 
> ...



How cool is this?! Awesome!
Quite the bubble nest!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow that nest is huge! Good luck! i love the color of your HMPK's they are so unique!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Ok so it's day 2... the female is being crazy! She is barring and checking out the nest, but then will swim to the other side of the tank and just chill. The male gave up trying to impress her. For the first day he alternating between flaring and bubble nest building... don't know if I should just keep them in there, try anything different, or what... The female isn't being chased too much and doesn't have any damage, so that's good!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

No this is good, now by tomorrow or sunday they will definitely have a spawn because it takes about 3-4days tops. Good luck!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the encouragement! I figured since there aren't any injuries or furious chasing I could get away with having them together for a few days


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

yupp! It is a challenge


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Gosh I figured it'd be so easy cuz everyone shows successful spawns all the time! This couple seems so bored of each other though hah


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well for experienced breeders its very easy to spawn them but not very easy to raise the fry.


----------



## nOOb iHACK (Nov 11, 2010)

What do you have your temp at?


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

nOOb iHACK said:


> What do you have your temp at?


It fluctuates between 78-80 degrees. It's set at 80 though.


----------



## nOOb iHACK (Nov 11, 2010)

Try raising the temp to about 82-84. You might want to remove her overnight then placing her back in.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Alright I'll try that. It'd at least get her to pay attention to the male again. I swear they could peacefully live in a tank together the way they're acting now! Haha.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well if he isnt flaring much at her then i would try what NI sai and remove then reintroduce her again in a few hours


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Ok Day 3, the male has always been interested in the female, trying oh so hard to impress her. The female is still ignoring him. I tried removing her for a few hours and putting her back. Same thing happens. The male gets all excited trying to woo her to the bubble nest and she just chills/runs away. Maybe she wasn't ready to breed with him. >_< I'm about ready to just start conditioning another pair.


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> Ok Day 3, the male has always been interested in the female, trying oh so hard to impress her. The female is still ignoring him. I tried removing her for a few hours and putting her back. Same thing happens. The male gets all excited trying to woo her to the bubble nest and she just chills/runs away. Maybe she wasn't ready to breed with him. >_< I'm about ready to just start conditioning another pair.



Wow that's frustrating! :-( But you have a LOVELY DT duo to pair next right? ;-);-)

Ha Ha!

Eh keep trying. Somethings gotta give. Maybe she will have a change of heart? 

I am afraid I may have a similar problem with my MG pair. Well maybe not similar It's the male who has a problem. He is more interested in flirting with and building a HUGE bubble nest for my platinum butterfly....except he is a male. *sigh*. If I hear one more gay fish comment from my hubby....well....:roll:

:lol:


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Lol don't worry, he's prob just threatened by the platinum guy and building a nest to feel better about himself. My males in the divided did that the first few days hah.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> Ok Day 3, the male has always been interested in the female, trying oh so hard to impress her. The female is still ignoring him. I tried removing her for a few hours and putting her back. Same thing happens. The male gets all excited trying to woo her to the bubble nest and she just chills/runs away. Maybe she wasn't ready to breed with him. >_< I'm about ready to just start conditioning another pair.


You have to be patient. Trust me i know how frustrating it can be to want them to spawn so bad. Its not easy just to see them not spawn for so many hours. Have they even come close to being under the nest together?


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh and I want the tri-color dt male to regain some of his finnage before I spawn them. He bit it during transit...


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> You have to be patient. Trust me i know how frustrating it can be to want them to spawn so bad. Its not easy just to see them not spawn for so many hours. Have they even come close to being under the nest together?


They came close so many times the first day I had them both out. At least 5 times. The second day they came close once. Today, nada. The male has stopped adding to the bubble nest and now it's falling apart lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> They came close so many times the first day I had them both out. At least 5 times. The second day they came close once. Today, nada. The male has stopped adding to the bubble nest and now it's falling apart lol


Oh. I see. I have had this happen MANY times before all you would have to do is encourage them to spawn by adding maybe an indian almond leaf or you can get water conditioner, which has (IAL) in it.


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> Lol don't worry, he's prob just threatened by the platinum guy and building a nest to feel better about himself. My males in the divided did that the first few days hah.



This is good to know! Ha Ha!


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> Oh and I want the tri-color dt male to regain some of his finnage before I spawn them. He bit it during transit...



Ohhh noooo! Silly fishes! A couple of mine did the same....hope they heal up soon


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> Oh. I see. I have had this happen MANY times before all you would have to do is encourage them to spawn by adding maybe an indian almond leaf or you can get water conditioner, which has (IAL) in it.


Haha, well glad to know I'm doing all the right things. My water already has an IAL in it hah.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're going to make some awesome fry. Good luck!


----------



## FlareThis (Jan 24, 2011)

What a stunning pair!!


----------



## xxmikeyxx (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope they spawnd! They would make a great batch of fry.


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

I absolutely adore your bettas that you are breeding right now. The colours are just amazing! Happy breeding.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Lol I suppose I should officially post that after 4 days and trying many suggested techniques, the spawning failed. They came so close a few times the first day and then it progressively went downhill hah. The female lost total interest. :/

I'll try again later, and I've also got another sibling pair coming to back these guys up. 

For now it's switched to my Tri-color DT pair!

Ms. Veil









Helix


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

This is a very good transition. This gives them time to get another chance. Good job!

If for this time they actually DO spawn and everything goes very well, i would love to have a fry. As i have said in other threads, my 3 main tanks shattered, but i will be able to have new tanks soon, therefore more room for more beauties!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your tri colors are beautiful!!


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

I look forward to hearing more about this spawn! I don't have the time, space, or expertise to breed fish, so I really enjoy reading what breeders on this forum are doing.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> This is a very good transition. This gives them time to get another chance. Good job!
> 
> If for this time they actually DO spawn and everything goes very well, i would love to have a fry. As i have said in other threads, my 3 main tanks shattered, but i will be able to have new tanks soon, therefore more room for more beauties!


You should see the male I'm getting to add to the line! Since I'm focusing on Yellow/Blue Marble HMPK I wanted to have 2 pairs to work with. With Helios' passing I had to get another male.

Here he is! Fairly fantastic colors. I tried to find one that didn't have much black appearing on him.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> Your tri colors are beautiful!!


Thanks! They're actually the closest to show quality out of all my bettas. The male is amazingly balanced both in his color and finnage! If I successfully spawn and the babies grow fast enough, I'd think about sending one to the CA show this year! IF they maintain or improve the standards of the parents.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

monroe0704 said:


> You should see the male I'm getting to add to the line! Since I'm focusing on Yellow/Blue Marble HMPK I wanted to have 2 pairs to work with. With Helios' passing I had to get another male.
> 
> Here he is! Fairly fantastic colors. I tried to find one that didn't have much black appearing on him.


Wow! He's awesome looking! He'll make some beautiful fry.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Woot, my Tri-color DT pair is nearly ready. They've been getting goodies for nearly 2 weeks and are starting to show signs of being ready! I'm waiting just a bit longer cuz the male has some fin damage that needs repair. I've been pushing protein on him (without overfeeding) and he's nearly all healed! I foresee introducing the couple the beginning of next week. 

I decided to try a completely new method for introduction after my last spawn attempt. I have been conditioning them side by side to encourage them to be ready right away. They can only see each other through one small section of the divider. I plan to separate them today and isolate them for the weekend, then do a shock introduction in the spawning tank. I'll feel out how long I want them in isolation and will introduce anywhere between Mon-Thurs.

Wish me luck! I'm going to have fun watching this; the female is massive!! I doubt the male will be able to embrace her hahah.


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

great stuff! I look forward to seeing how successful this method is. I heard that sometimes, if the female is too big for the male, she will drop some of her eggs so that she becomes smaller and the male can have a better chance at embracing. But I cant remember where I read it so I don't know how reliable that is  good luck!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck! I can't wait to see how the fry turn out.


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

Same here, I can't wait to see the fry from this spawn.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Everything sounds amazing


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Monroe, are you planning on showing your fish? I think it would be fun to start a show thread so people can post pics from shows and tell the rest of us about their experience.


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

that would be a great thread!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree! I would love to see it!
Hey but isnt that kind of the column of Betta Pictures?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> I agree! I would love to see it!
> Hey but isnt that kind of the column of Betta Pictures?


 I think she meant about the various IBC sanctioned shows around the US and the world


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Someone should start that thread somewhere! I would love to see what others say about showing. Yes, I am interested in showing! But only my Tri-colors since I'm still unsure if my marble plakats are show quality. Especially when judging the color.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, Dominnic, that's what I meant. I know a few people on here who are talking about showing their bettas and I thought it would be neat to have a thread where everyone can share pics and tell about their experience. What section should it go in?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Probably Betta Pictures, since it WILL be pictures, mostly.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well I'll take pics of the meeting here on the 20th


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I think she meant about the various IBC sanctioned shows around the US and the world


Ohh okay i see


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

ok, we'll put it in the pictures section but not until there are actually shows to report on/talk about.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't want to start a new thread on my Tri-color pair lol so I'll just keep posting here! I introduced the couple tonight using that shock method and it's starting really well! The female is already not afraid of the male and they're not being overly aggressive. I'm worried about the fact that there's no bubble nest, but at least my pair is very interested in each other.  I'll update in the morning.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

YAY another pair!

What do they look like?


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

The pair is shown on page 4 of this thread lol. I had said that I took the other pair out and switched to conditioning these guys  this way the PKs can rest and gear up fOr the next round while my Tri-colors are getting a chance.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> The pair is shown on page 4 of this thread lol. I had said that I took the other pair out and switched to conditioning these guys  this way the PKs can rest and gear up fOr the next round while my Tri-colors are getting a chance.


Ohh okay. Sounds Good. How many tanks do you have to breed. i have only two, with one current spawn in it.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I have a lot of tanks lol. I have two 10 gallons for spawning and two 55 gallons w removable grid systems for growout tanks. Not to mention all the smaller beanie boxes if I run out of room.  I'm going to rig up a drip system for my 55 gallons so I don't need to do frequent water changes.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow your more than prepared!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

If only a pair would spawn! >_< The female is swollen w eggs and swimming w fins clamped, head down towards the male. She's pastel so no bars... The male struts his stuff but hasn't blown a nest. Lol at least I can keep them together since they aren't hurting each other.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe it will happen in another day or two.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well i hope they spawn.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Heh me too  However, no big deal if they don't. I'll just buck up and try again. I'm conditioning that HMPK pair again for later... one of these times, they'll spawn. I'm trying different routines each time to find which works!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Monroe, I wanted to show you a gorgeous male I found on AB. He looks like Helios, but with a double tail. I thought you might be interested. Here he is. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1297640982


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Ya I had seen him too! I'm just unsure if I want to breed HMPK DT, and I've filled my pet tanks lol. He is gorgeous though!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Augh, I wish I could buy him. He's gorgeous! But too expensive, and I don't have rooooom. lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, he's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

how's the spawn doing?


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Ethan said:


> how's the spawn doing?


Which one? Haha. The tricolor DT failed w lack of response from the male. I'm conditioning the yellow HMPK again to attempt a different introduction method in hopes that now the female will be ready.


----------

